
Apocalypse is 30 seconds closer, say Doomsday Clock scientists - lx
http://www.bbc.com/news/world-38760792
======
grzm
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13493396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13493396)

